# الي كل انثي مسيحية ارجوكي يا بنت سيدي (بقلمي )



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2011)

*سلام المسيح في قلوب الكل 
اخوتي في المسيح 
بكتب موضوعي دة ونفسي لو اقول كلامة في ودن كل انثي مسيحية 
الي كل فئة عمرية منكم 
امي او اختي او بنتي 
ارجوكي يا حبيبة المسيح علشان خاطر ربنا 
مهما يكون عندك مشاكل في حياتك او اي عزاب بتعاني منة او اي ضعف مهما ان كان نوعة او اي الم من اي نوع​**مينفعش خالص يا حبيبتي تشكي مشكلة او الم في حياتك لحد غير مسيحي 
لا زميلة في العمل ولا زميل ولا  جار ولا اي حد​**الشر ساد  والانجيل بيقول :-
ابليس يجول كاسد زائر ملتمساً من يبتلعة 
اي نقطة ضعف بيلمسوها في حياتك بيدخلولك منها 
الشر لة حيلة الكثيرة 
بيعملولهم غسيل مخ يا ناس
عاوزة اقول يا اوختي مفيش محبة ممكن حد يحبهالك ذي ما سيدك يسوع احبك وبذل نفسة عنك 
انا مش بقول كلام وعظ 
عمرك مهتلاقي فرحك وانت بعيدة عن ربك 
مفيش سلام وانتي بعيدة 
عارفين 
لو دورتوا  في حكايات البنات اللي عمالين يعملوا عليهم مؤلفات ويقولوا عليهم اسلموا ومتخيلين اننا خاطفينهم​**اغلب الحالات دي بنات ماسلموش ولا حاجة 
كل الحكاية ان عندهم ظروف ومشاكل كبيرة في حياتهم والحكاية كلها انها فضفضت ووثقت وطلعت  اسرار ضيقتها مع صديقة او شخص وثقت فية وافتكرت انها  مع حد امين 
ولما ابائنا وخدامنا يكلموا البنت يفكروها بسيدها واللي عملو ا علشانها تفوق وتنفجر بالدموع وتقول ازاي انا فكرت للحظة وازاي عملو لي غسيل مخ ووعدوني بتغير كل مر في حياتي وترجع بنفسها وتعلن ايمانها ويكون ايمانها اكبر واغلي من اي حد مدخلش التجربة 
ولما الاباء يدخلوها تقعد بعض الوقت مع الراهبات تصلي وتاخد فترة مع ربنا  وتجدد روحة في حياتها يقولوا  خطفنا البنت ويقولوا دي اسلمت وهي عمرها ما سابت المسيح ولا عمرها امنت  ان فية الله غيره ودمها وقلبها وكل حتة فيها تصرخ انا مسيحية​**امي او اختي او بنتي 
ارجوكي 
صدقيني اي حب ناقصك او اي مشكل مش لاقية لة حل او اي عزاب بتعاني منة صدقيني مفيش لة حل غير عند سيدك ومخلصك 
الجاي لة صلي من قلبك 
اقفلي علي نفسك واصرخي ليسوع 
قوليلة انت اعطيتني التجربة في حياتي وانا مش هشكي غير ليك 
انت قادر تقوي ضعفي وتداوي سقمي والمي 
ارجوكي يا بنت الملك اوعي تعطي فرصة للي بيخترعوا ويختلقوا القصص ويصدقوها ويعملوا علي حسها مصايب ويقولوا دي عقاب ويتحججوا ​**حاجة اخيرة عاوزة اقولها 
وكل الناس ذكية وهيفهموا قصدي 
عاوزة اقولك 
تفتكري اكتر واحد في الدنيا دي لو طال عمرة وقالوا معمر هيعيش اد اية ؟
عارفة قصدي اية ؟
ايامنا علي الارض قصيرة قوي مهما ان طالت بالمقارنة بالحياة الابدية 
اي مشاكل في حياتك لو احتملتيها وشيلتي الصليب اجرك في السما كبير 
يسوع عادل 
الهنا عادل 
اي نقص عيشتي محتجاة واي حب ماخدتيهوش يسوع هيعوضك بالافضل منه بكتير في السما 
وقت ضعفك ووهن قوتك الروحية والمك اصرخي لربنا قولية انا مش ممكن اسيبك علشان اي شيء 
اي شيء وقتي بيفرح في الارض مش ممكن يضاهي كل الفرح الكبير اللي في السما 
افتكري كل شهيدة اتعزبت علشان يسوع واتحملت الالم في حبها لية 
افتكري كمية القديسات اللي عاشوا بجهاد علشان حبهم وتبتلهم للرب 
متنسيش عرايس المسيح اللي اتقالهم هنخليكي ملكة ونزوجك بملك ورفضوا واستشهدوا لاسم الرب 
هتلاقي جهادك شيء بسيط قدام الالام اللي احتملوها وهتخجلي من ضعف بشريتك 
مفيش حاجة هتشيل ايماني بيك يا يسوع لاشدة واضطهاد ولا جوع 
متنسيش دم الرب اللي سفكة علشانك
دا اشتراكي بدم غالي قوي 
بلاش تكوني المسمار اللي بيتغرس من جديد في ايدين ورجلين سيدك 
بلاش تكوني الحربة اللي بتدخل بكل عنف في جنبة ​**سامحوني طولت 
بس حاسة اني لو اطول اقولة في اذن كل مسيحية كنت اقولة
اختكم راجعة ليسوع 
ازكروني في صلواتكم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يناير 2011)

*موضوع في غايه الاهميه
واعتقد انه لكل مسيحي مش أنثي فقط
ربنا يحافظ علي ولاده وبناته ويحميهم
ميرسي ليكي راجعه ليسوع
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يناير 2011)

معاكى حق  المفروض اى بنت مهما حصل معاها من مشاكل تحكيها لحد من اسرتها او لاب اعترافها لان دول هيخافوا عليها
واعتقد للولاد كمان لان بردوا فى ولاد بيستنوا يعرفوا عنهم نقط معينه او مشاكل ويستدرجوهم لنفس الطريق 
ربنا يحافظ على ولاده كلهم​


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2011)

طبعا الموضوع فى غايه الاهميه 

نفسى كل حد قلتى عليه فى الموضوع بلاش يشتكى لاى حد لان فى ناس بتصطاد فى الميه العكره 

ما بيصدقوا  حد يشتكى  قال يعنى صعبان عليهم ويدورا بقى بأى حيله  لاصطياد الفريسه 

ارجوكوا اللى تعبان من البيت يشتكى لاب اعترافه  واللى زعلان من اى حاجه بره البيت مفيش احن من الام اكيد هتلاقى النصيحه المفيده 

والاجمل بقى من كل ده لو دخلتى الاوضه وقفلتى على نفسك واتكلمتى مع ربنا اعتبريه  صديقك ابوكى 

واتكلمى معاه فى كل حاجه هو احن من اى حد فى الوجود  هتلاقى نفسك ارتاحتى  اوى 

شكراااااااا راجعه حبيبتى  

ويارب يكون ردى عجبك 

ربنا يحافظ على كل البنات 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل


----------



## govany shenoda (8 يناير 2011)

موضوع مهم اوووووووووووي
ويهم بنات وولاد
المسيح يحمي اولاده
اتحملو الصليب الي اكيد اكيد نعمه وبركه للكل
ربنا يحافظ على ولاده كلهم​


----------



## zezza (8 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايديك يا قمرة 
كلام فى غاية الاهمية ..ما تتصوريش اد ايه احنا بنعانى من الموضوع ده فى خدمتنا 
الناس بتبقى بسيطة اوى و متهيألها ان جارتها و صحبتها الغير مسيحية بتحبها و خايفة على مصلحتها؛ ما يعرفوش ان فيه ذئاب على هيئة حملان 
ربنا يحافظ على بناته و يبعد عنهم الشر


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع في غايه الاهميه
> واعتقد انه لكل مسيحي مش أنثي فقط
> ربنا يحافظ علي ولاده وبناته ويحميهم
> ميرسي ليكي راجعه ليسوع
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*عندك حق يا كوكو 
الموضوع بيحصل مع ذكر وانثي بس يمكن من الكام حاجة الاخيرة اللي حصلت مع الاناث خلتني انفعل بدة 
ربنا يحافظ علي كل شعبة ويبعد عنهم الشر 
شكرا علي المشاركة الجميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2011)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> معاكى حق  المفروض اى بنت مهما حصل معاها من مشاكل تحكيها لحد من اسرتها او لاب اعترافها لان دول هيخافوا عليها
> واعتقد للولاد كمان لان بردوا فى ولاد بيستنوا يعرفوا عنهم نقط معينه او مشاكل ويستدرجوهم لنفس الطريق
> ربنا يحافظ على ولاده كلهم​



*كلامك سليم يا كوكي
ربنا يتمجد في حياة كل اولادة 

مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة​*


----------



## ماجو2010 (9 يناير 2011)

موضوع مهم جدآ
ميرسى لتعبك

ربنا يحافظ علي كل أولادة ويبعد عنهم الشر


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2011)

*كلام  مظبوط ومهم واعتقد اننا لازم نفوق لحاجات كتير واهمها الخدمه فى كنايسنا 
لازم يكون فى اهتمام بالجوانب النفسيه والاجتماعيه مش بس الجوانب الروحيه 
ربنا يحافظ على كل بناته
ميرررسى يا قمررر 
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع يا حبيبتي ويستحق التقييم، لأنه يمس كل إنسان يضعف امام الأوقات الصعبة.
ومن منا لم يمر في وقت صعب؟؟؟؟ لا أحد.
المثل يقول عند الإمتحان يكرم المرء أو يهان.
والأوقات الصعبة هي إمتحان لينا إما نخرج منها مهانين أو مكرمين بقوة معنوية وعاطفية أكبر من قبل.
بعد كل سقوط نهوض وفي النهوض رياضة روحية.

أعجبتني نصيحتك: 

*اقفلي علي نفسك واصرخي ليسوع *
*قوليلة انت اعطيتني التجربة في حياتي وانا مش هشكي غير ليك *
*انت قادر تقوي ضعفي وتداوي سقمي والمي *​ 
ممكن الواحد أيضا يقول للرب يسوع:

إنت أعطيتني التجربة 
بس أنا مش قادرة اعبرها بنفسي
أنا عاوزاك تكوني معي تقويني عشان أعبرها بمساعدتك​والرب يسمع لضعفنا ويقوينا لأنه هو الذي قال لبولس:



  «لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضُّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ».

كلمة أخيرة اقولها لكل مسيحي، ليس للفتيات فقط، أن الضيقات والتجارب مدرسة روحية يتخرج منها القديسون.

وليحمِ الرب جميع أبنائه من الأسود التي تزأر حولهم ناصبة شبكاها منتظرة منهم لحظة الضعف ليتصيدوهم. ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2011)

ماما كاندي
حضرتك زكرتي جزء مهم جدا وفعل كمل موضوعي 
حقيقي اتشرفت بمشاركة حضرتك 
الرب معك ​


----------



## Critic (10 يناير 2011)

*موضوع خطير جدا*

*بامانة بحس معظم المسلمين لما بتعملوا مع البنات المسيحيين بيتعاملوا بنية زى الزفت*
*انا شاب و عارف كويس امتى نظرات الشاب بتكون غير نقية و بشوف نظراتهم لاى بنت مسيحية سواء بيتعاملوا معاها او حتى من بعيد*


*ارحموووووووووووونا بقااااااااااااا و خافو على نفسكم شوية*


----------



## انريكي (10 يناير 2011)

موضوع جدا جدا مهم

شكرا للطرح اختي الغالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## bob (11 يناير 2011)

*شكرا علي الموضوع المهم ده و علي فكرة فعلا هي دي الاسباب اللي بتخلي اي حد بيتدخل في حياتنا كلنا و خصوصا البنات لانهم العاطفة بتبقي بزيادة و من اقل كلمة حنان ممكن يقعوا في اي فخ منصوب ليهم و ما اكثر اللي بنسمع عنهم بيحصل معاهم كده*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> موضوع مهم اوووووووووووي
> ويهم بنات وولاد
> المسيح يحمي اولاده
> اتحملو الصليب الي اكيد اكيد نعمه وبركه للكل
> ربنا يحافظ على ولاده كلهم​



*مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الجميلة جيوفاني 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## fullaty (11 يناير 2011)

*موضوع حلو جدا وفعلا الثقه بدون حذر بيضيع ناس كتير 
مهما كانت ثقتك فى اللى قدامك لازم تحذرى وتاخدى بالك من كل اللى بيحصلك حوليكى ومتقوليش ده عادى ولا تفتضرى حسن النيه باستمرار

ربنا يباركك يا راجعه ليسوع  موضوع جميل جدا*


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2011)

*هذا الموضوع ينطبق علية الاية الالهية
يأتونكم بثياب الحملان وهم فى داخلهم ذئاب خاطفة
موضوع مهم راجعة
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> موضوع جميل



مرسي علي المشاركة
الرب معك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

zezza قال:


> [size​="3"]تسلم ايديك يا قمرة
> كلام فى غاية الاهمية ..ما تتصوريش اد ايه احنا بنعانى من الموضوع ده فى خدمتنا
> الناس بتبقى بسيطة اوى و متهيألها ان جارتها و صحبتها الغير مسيحية بتحبها و خايفة على مصلحتها؛ ما يعرفوش ان فيه ذئاب على هيئة حملان
> ربنا يحافظ على بناته و يبعد عنهم الشر



*نورتيني بمشاركتك الجميلة يا زيزا يا حبي 
اكيد لازم نبقي حريصين ونبطل سذاجة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*[/SIZE]


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> موضوع مهم جدآ
> ميرسى لتعبك
> 
> ربنا يحافظ علي كل أولادة ويبعد عنهم الشر



مرسي يا ماجو علي المشاركة الجميلة 
امين يا رب حافظ علي اولادك من كل شر ​


----------



## maged18 (11 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *سلام المسيح في قلوب الكل
> اخوتي في المسيح
> بكتب موضوعي دة ونفسي لو اقول كلامة في ودن كل انثي مسيحية
> الي كل فئة عمرية منكم
> ...



موضوع اكثر من رائع لانه طالع من القلب والواقع وان بضم صوتي لصوتك ونبدأ مع بعض كلنا احنا ولاد المسيح في الخدمة مع الخدام يكون فيه مواضيع لكل الاعمار في مراحل العمر بمعني مدارس الاحد ابتدائي واعدادي وثانوي وشباب وخريجين وحرفين وسيدات وكل الاجتماعات يتناولوا هذا الموضوع على مستوي الكرازة بكده نبدأ نوعي الشعب المسيحي بهذه الحيل والاعيب الشيطان وكمان نفهم الناس مش اي مشكلة حلها ان نسيب ربنا ونروح لدين تاني يحل كل مشاكلنا لان ممكن الشيطان يضحك علينا من غير دخول شخص حياتنا يعرض علينا نسيب ربنا ممكن تفكيرنا يوصلنا بكده وعشان كده لازم نعمل عملية توعية فكرية لكل الاجيال اللي ايمانها ضعيف وهش بسبب ظروف الحياة اللي بتاخد الانسان وتبعده عن ربنا انا اسف اني طولت ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *كلام  مظبوط ومهم واعتقد اننا لازم نفوق لحاجات كتير واهمها الخدمه فى كنايسنا
> لازم يكون فى اهتمام بالجوانب النفسيه والاجتماعيه مش بس الجوانب الروحيه
> ربنا يحافظ على كل بناته
> ميرررسى يا قمررر
> ربنا يعوضك*



اسعدني جدا مشاركتك يا دونا 
كلامك سليم  ودي عناصر مهمة لحل هذة القضية 
جوانب لا تهمل في الحفاظ علي بناتنا 
الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يناير 2011)

*امي الحبيبة امة 
حضرتك نورتي الموضوع وكملتي كل نقص فية بمشاركتك الرائعة 
الله لا يحرمنا من وجود حضرتك وخدمتك الجميلة 
ازكرينا في صلواتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *موضوع خطير جدا*
> 
> *بامانة بحس معظم المسلمين لما بتعملوا مع البنات المسيحيين بيتعاملوا بنية زى الزفت*
> *انا شاب و عارف كويس امتى نظرات الشاب بتكون غير نقية و بشوف نظراتهم لاى بنت مسيحية سواء بيتعاملوا معاها او حتى من بعيد*
> ...



سعيدة بمشاركتك اخي العزيز 
لانة في الحقيقة الموضوع يخص كل انسان مسيحي سواء ذكر او انثي واتمني الكل يشارك ويقول كلمة هنا تنفع اي حد ايمانة ضعيف انة يفوق من غيبوبتة قبل فوات الاوان وقبل ما يتخدع من اعدو الخير وفخاخة المنصوبة 
وكلامك سليم جدا انة فعلا بتبقي نيات فظيعة مخباية في القلوب وبيتخدعوا  الغلابة 
شكرا ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 يناير 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا اختى 
بس ما تخافيش خلاص فهمناهم وعرفنا الاعيبهم .زمان كنا نقول اللى مايشوفش من الغربال يبقى اعمى دلوقتى بيقتلونا عينى عينك يعنى كله على المكشوف ونيتهم ظهرت ووضحت قدامنا وهاقولك مثال انا عندى فى المدرسة مدرس مسلم متعصب جدا وبالرغم من كدة زى البلسم مع المدرسات المسيحيات وغرضه انه سمعة المدرسات المسيحيات تبقى وحشة وومكن كمان توصل لدرجة انه يحب يتلزق ويرخم عليهم باى طريقة ويروحلهم الحصص ويهزر معاهم او يقعد وسط الطلبة ورخامة باشكال كتييييييييير .وحب يستخدم الاسلوب دا معايا بس كنت اديله على دماغه وكان اسلوبى معاه وحش خالص لدرجة انه كان مطلع عينى فى الحصص الاحتياطى علشان مش بديله ريق حلو بس دلوقتى معايا ولا يقدر يهمس حتى صباح الخير مش بيقولهالى ..........خلاص بقى عملتوا فينا كتير وضحكتوا على بناتنا بما فيه الكفاية............اتهدوا شوية
وربنا يباركك على الموضوع الرائع دا​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يناير 2011)

> صدقيني اي حب ناقصك او اي مشكل مش لاقية لة حل او اي عزاب بتعاني منة صدقيني مفيش لة حل غير عند سيدك ومخلصك
> الجاي لة صلي من قلبك


_*بالايمان والصلاه والصوم كل شيء تحت الاقدام*_
_*احيكى لروعة تنبيهك وقلبك النابض بالمحبه للجميع*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## losivertheprince (12 يناير 2011)

*سلام المسيح
بجد صوتنا بح من كتر الكلام ده وكتير نقول ياعم خد بالك من بنتك ده انتى حتى متعرفش هى بتدرس فى ايه ولا فى سنة كام
ويجى الرد التلقائى هو انا هنتبهلها ولا هنتبه للشغل حياة بقت تقرف 
بجد سمعتها كتير 
طيب هحكى موقف من فترة حصل فى منطقتنا بالوراق 
راجل بدون ذكر اسمه
له فتاة شابة ليست على اى قدر لا من الجمال ولا من التعليم ولا اى حاجة
احنا جالنا كلام انها ماشية مع واحد غير مسيحى 
تتبعناها وعملنا مشكلة وبعدين روحنا لابوها وقولناله زعقلنا وقلنا ان بنته محترمة ومش بتاعة الكلام ده لالالا بجد مناخيرة فى سابع سما ويحسسك ان بنته ملاك او قديسة 
وبعد كده راحلوله ناس كبيرة وكالعادة دفن الرأس فى الرمال يبعد الحمقى فقط عن المشكلة
البنت راحت وسرقت وهى ماشية مبلغ مالى كبير قوى ومصوغات للعائلة 
والغريبة انها راحت لشاب يعلم الله لايساوى شيئاً فى عالم الاحترام
طيب اقنعها بأيه لا مال ولا مركز ولا احترام ولا متأسف يعنى منظر لالالا خالص
أكيد كان بيسمعها واهلها مش مهتمين 
ده مش عذر انا بتلمس ليها هى انها بعيدة 
ووالدها دلوقتى بيعيط عليها 
طيب ما احنا قولنا والاباء صوتهم اتنبح 
ربنا يرحم وفيه بنات عاقلة زى امهاتنا وزى قديساتنا اسرار البيوت تظل داخل البيوت
ولما بتروح تشكى تلاقى ربنا واقف وفجأة تلاقى البنت الى كانت عندها مشاكل وبتبكى بقت فى احسن حال ووشها منور ولا موسى النبى 
طيب من ايه 
نعمه من عند ربنا بجد
ولا بتحكى لحد ولا حد بيسمع صوتهم
واحنا شغالين وبنكح تراب ولانساوى حاجة من البنات الى بيفتحوا قلبهم لربنا وبيحكو زى الاطفال الصغيرين
صدقينى بناتنا كويسين لكن مش لاقين فى البيوت
انا عندى اختين واحدة الحمد لله عندها بيبى زى القمر 
والتانية عروسة بخاف عليها جداً رغم انى عارف سلوكها لكن ميمنعش من انى اخرج معاها واتفسح معاها وتيجى معايا واجى معاها 
صدقينى انا سمعت كلمة من واحد من الناس المحترمين الى هما من زمان 
بيقول على اخر الزمن البنات الى ماشيه غلط هتحط راسنا فى التراب 
صحيح جملته مش مريحة لكن انظرى من وجهة نظرة
هو شايف ان كرامته من كرامة المسيح الى فيه بنات بتسيبه وولاد كمان لنفس الاسباب ويمكن اقل
مش احنا كمان الى وشنا بيبقى فى التراب لكن هما كده بيقولوا للمسيح وللكنيسة إلى التراب
كلام كتير 
وش وكلام وصداع وحكايات بنات طيب ماتحكى لامك انا اعرف ناس كتيرة من المنتدى هنا ومن بره امهاتهم اصحابهم والانتيم كمان والنتيجة :
بنت عاقلة بنت كنيسة فعلاً والنتيجية برضه ام عاقلة بتربى ولادها وبناتها فى مخافة ربنا وبيصاحبوها
متاسف صدعتك بس يعتبر انتى خدتى الكلام الى على لسانى وبيتعبنى 
يالا ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يناير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع جدا جدا مهم
> 
> شكرا للطرح اختي الغالية
> 
> الرب يباركك



مرسي انريكي 
انت نورت الموضوع 
الرب معك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يناير 2011)

bob قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع المهم ده و علي فكرة فعلا هي دي الاسباب اللي بتخلي اي حد بيتدخل في حياتنا كلنا و خصوصا البنات لانهم العاطفة بتبقي بزيادة و من اقل كلمة حنان ممكن يقعوا في اي فخ منصوب ليهم و ما اكثر اللي بنسمع عنهم بيحصل معاهم كده*



كلامك صحيح العاطفة عند البنات اكبر 
لكن ضروري كل انسان مسيحي يصحي بقة ويفوق ويعرف قيمة الدم المدفوع فية 
شكرا للمشاركة الحلوة ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *موضوع حلو جدا وفعلا الثقه بدون حذر بيضيع ناس كتير
> مهما كانت ثقتك فى اللى قدامك لازم تحذرى وتاخدى بالك من كل اللى بيحصلك حوليكى ومتقوليش ده عادى ولا تفتضرى حسن النيه باستمرار
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا راجعه ليسوع  موضوع جميل جدا*



كلامك سليم يا فيولا 
نورتي الموضوع 

الرب معك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يناير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *هذا الموضوع ينطبق علية الاية الالهية
> يأتونكم بثياب الحملان وهم فى داخلهم ذئاب خاطفة
> موضوع مهم راجعة
> *



مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا جرجس
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يناير 2011)

عارفة يا راجعة الغريب في الموضوع
ان بعد اللي اتعمل فينا بأيديهم وازاي وجعوا قلوبنا
وكلنا متأكدين ان طبع الخيانة والغدر في دمهم
ازاي بنت او ولد يجيله نفس يتكلم معاهم او يحكي معاهم
بجد انا مش قادرة اتعامل مع حد منهم
ولو حد اتكلم معايا بتجنبه
مش هقول بكرههم بس مش قادرة اتعامل معاهم بجد خلاص
يبقي ازاي حد يروح ويحكي اسراره ويأتمنهم علي نفسه وعلي سره
بجد الموضوع محتاج لحظة تفكير مش اكتر
ومعتقدش ان في مشاكل في الدنيا كلها هتعمينا عن اللي بيعملوه فينا​


----------



## girgis2 (13 يناير 2011)

*موضوع مهم جدااا وخصوصاااا في الأيام اللي ملهاش ملامح دي*
*ربنا يباركك عليه*

*لكن عايز أقول حاجة*

*كل اللي بيقرأ وبيشده كلام عاقل وحكيم زي كدة وموافقين عليه هما بيكونوا عاقلين وناضجين أصلاااا ومتدينين قلباااا وقالباااا ودماغهم مليانة مش فاضية*

*لكن الناس اللي بتضيع وقتها في الشات وعلى الفيس في الكلام الفارغ والهايف الذي لا ينفع بل يضر مش هيفوقوا الا لما تحصل مصيبة للأسف*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يناير 2011)

maged18 قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع لانه طالع من القلب والواقع وان بضم صوتي لصوتك ونبدأ مع بعض كلنا احنا ولاد المسيح في الخدمة مع الخدام يكون فيه مواضيع لكل الاعمار في مراحل العمر بمعني مدارس الاحد ابتدائي واعدادي وثانوي وشباب وخريجين وحرفين وسيدات وكل الاجتماعات يتناولوا هذا الموضوع على مستوي الكرازة بكده نبدأ نوعي الشعب المسيحي بهذه الحيل والاعيب الشيطان وكمان نفهم الناس مش اي مشكلة حلها ان نسيب ربنا ونروح لدين تاني يحل كل مشاكلنا لان ممكن الشيطان يضحك علينا من غير دخول شخص حياتنا يعرض علينا نسيب ربنا ممكن تفكيرنا يوصلنا بكده وعشان كده لازم نعمل عملية توعية فكرية لكل الاجيال اللي ايمانها ضعيف وهش بسبب ظروف الحياة اللي بتاخد الانسان وتبعده عن ربنا انا اسف اني طولت ربنا يبارك حياتك



كلامك سليم جدا اخي ماجد 
ربنا يحافظ علي اولادة بنات واولاد ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2011)

خاطي ونادم 
مرسي خالص علي مشركتك الجميلة حبيبتي 
بس تعرفي لسفة فية بنات بتتخدع فيهم رغم كل الاضطهاد وكراهيتهم الواضحة لينا 
بجد فبحس انة لازم توعية جامدة ولازم نفضل نقول والكنيسة تقول 
عجبتني في تعاملك مع زملاء العمل 
ايوة كدة البنات المسيحة العاقلة الناضجة 
الرب معك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2011)

salvation قال:


> _*بالايمان والصلاه والصوم كل شيء تحت الاقدام*_
> _*احيكى لروعة تنبيهك وقلبك النابض بالمحبه للجميع*_
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> _*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​



تشرفت بمرورك الجميل في الموضوع 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2011)

losivertheprince
حقيقي بشكرك علي مشاركتك الروعة دي 
وهو دة المرجو من الموضوع بكلامك وكلام كل عضو شارك نفوق الناس اللي بتلغي مخها وتتخدع 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

ربنا يرحم ريحافظ عليكم
شكرا يا راجعة للمسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عارفة يا راجعة الغريب في الموضوع
> ان بعد اللي اتعمل فينا بأيديهم وازاي وجعوا قلوبنا
> وكلنا متأكدين ان طبع الخيانة والغدر في دمهم
> ازاي بنت او ولد يجيله نفس يتكلم معاهم او يحكي معاهم
> ...



صدقيني يا مرمورة 
طول عمرنا بتاذي منهم وبردو فية ناس كتير مننا خايبين وبردو بيتخدعو  
ربنا يستر علي كل اولادة 
مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا قمر ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدااا وخصوصاااا في الأيام اللي ملهاش ملامح دي*
> *ربنا يباركك عليه*
> 
> *لكن عايز أقول حاجة*
> ...


كلامك سليم يا جرجس 
مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## minatosaaziz (11 فبراير 2011)

يا ريت الواحد يحاسب على كلامه الشخصي مع المسيحيين قبل المسلمين لان فيه ناس تسمى مسيحية غاوية فضايح ، وتقليل من قيمة الآخرين ، وممكن يضروا البنت او الواد مئة مرة اكثر من المسلمين . واكيد وحاجة مهمة جدا ان كل بنت تحاسب على نفسها من المسلمات او المسلمين جدا لان دول ملهمش ضمان وليهم تركيبة غريبة غيرنا خالص ، والبعض منهم عنده غسيل مخ غريب تلاقيه كويس في كل حاجة واما عند الدين والاسلام يطلع شخص وحش جدا .


> *موضوع خطير جدا
> 
> بامانة بحس معظم المسلمين لما بتعملوا مع البنات المسيحيين بيتعاملوا بنية زى الزفت*
> *انا شاب و عارف كويس امتى نظرات الشاب بتكون غير نقية و بشوف نظراتهم لاى بنت مسيحية سواء بيتعاملوا معاها او حتى من بعيد*
> ...


هو ده لب الموضوع ، أغلبية الشباب الفاسدين من المسلمين بيبصوا ان البنات المسيحية حاجة مباحة للنظر والمعاكسة والتحرش .


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ربنا يرحم ريحافظ عليكم
> شكرا يا راجعة للمسيح



مرسي كليمو علي المشاركة 
الرب يعطيك العافية ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2011)

minatosaaziz قال:


> يا ريت الواحد يحاسب على كلامه الشخصي مع المسيحيين قبل المسلمين لان فيه ناس تسمى مسيحية غاوية فضايح ، وتقليل من قيمة الآخرين ، وممكن يضروا البنت او الواد مئة مرة اكثر من المسلمين . واكيد وحاجة مهمة جدا ان كل بنت تحاسب على نفسها من المسلمات او المسلمين جدا لان دول ملهمش ضمان وليهم تركيبة غريبة غيرنا خالص ، والبعض منهم عنده غسيل مخ غريب تلاقيه كويس في كل حاجة واما عند الدين والاسلام يطلع شخص وحش جدا .
> 
> هو ده لب الموضوع ، أغلبية الشباب الفاسدين من المسلمين بيبصوا ان البنات المسيحية حاجة مباحة للنظر والمعاكسة والتحرش .



كلامك سليم يا مينا 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الحلوة 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 فبراير 2011)

نورتوني بجد اخوتي الاعزاء ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _*بالايمان والصلاه والصوم كل شيء تحت الاقدام*_
> _*احيكى لروعة تنبيهك وقلبك النابض بالمحبه للجميع*_
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> _*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​



مرسي خالص يا توني 
حقيقي نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (21 فبراير 2011)

البيت الى فية ربنا مش ممكن يقدر علية عدو الخير طالما الاب والام محافظين على ولادهم بيشوفوا احتياجتهم و بيحلو مشاكلهم استحالة البنت تطلع برة جميع الحالات للفتيات الاسلموا لم يجدوا فى البيت الحنان فخرجوا يدوروا علية برة بس عذائى ان المسيح مابيسيبش ولادة واكيد حايرجعهم لحضنة تانى تقبلوا مرورى


----------



## mero_engel (21 فبراير 2011)

عندك حق اساتذه في رسم دور وحياه الطيبه
مش بنقول مانتعاملش بس حرص ولا تخنوش ومحدش يحكي اسراره لحد
اوافقك الراي ميه في الميه
تسلم ايدك ياقمر


----------



## noraa (21 فبراير 2011)

بجد ربنا بيارطك حياتك فعلا هية دى الملمة اللى لازم نقولها لبنتنا احنا خايفين يا بنات عليكم ياريت متحكيش يا ست مع ماما بس على الاقل احكى مع واحدة من صحباتك نكون بتبحك وانتى بتثقى فيها خلوة بالك على نفسك بياخدو البنات صدقونى فى واحدة جارتى كانت مسيحة وتركت المسيح علشان واحد دلوقتى بتخدم فى البيوت وطبعا امن الدولة ادولها شقة ععلشان الجميل اللى عملتة فى المسليمن انها اسلمت طبعا بس هية بتشغل فى البيوت وجوزها دلوقتى قال لها اكتبيلى الشقة وانا اطلقك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

شايمس قال:


> البيت الى فية ربنا مش ممكن يقدر علية عدو الخير طالما الاب والام محافظين على ولادهم بيشوفوا احتياجتهم و بيحلو مشاكلهم استحالة البنت تطلع برة جميع الحالات للفتيات الاسلموا لم يجدوا فى البيت الحنان فخرجوا يدوروا علية برة بس عذائى ان المسيح مابيسيبش ولادة واكيد حايرجعهم لحضنة تانى تقبلوا مرورى



كلامك سليم جداااا
ربنا يعطي نعمة لكل بيت مسيحي انة ياخد بالة من اولادة ويحافظ علي الكل 
مرسي علي المشاركة الجيدة 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> عندك حق اساتذه في رسم دور وحياه الطيبه
> مش بنقول مانتعاملش بس حرص ولا تخنوش ومحدش يحكي اسراره لحد
> اوافقك الراي ميه في الميه
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر



مرسي خالص يا ميرو 
نورتيني يا حبي 
ولو اني اتخضيت من اول جملة في مشاركتك ههههههههههه

اصلها ممكن تتقرا بشكل تاني خاااالص
​


----------



## اكيلا__________ (6 مارس 2011)

موضوع مميز كتيررررررررر
تسلم ايدك


----------

